# Insane or not?



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

I was talking to my son the other night (3rd Class Petty Officer in the Coast Guard) about the impending food shortages and financial collapse of the USA, as once known , and I depressed him (as with all the friends I share this information with) and with a long quiet moment he finally told me I need to stop! He agrees that all of what we discuss will happen but stop sharing this information with others. He belives what I say will happen! He commented to not dwell on the inevitable and live each day as if it was your last! Am I insane or prepared? Not sure?:nuts:


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

If you are insane then I am ten times more insane than you.....better to be insane than to go hungry.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

I think the definition of crazy is “repeating the same thing over and over again and expecting a different outcome”. Insanity is that on steroids.

Would you drive across the country without a spare tire and a jack? I think not. You are prepared for a very rare occurrence today, a flat tire. I still won’t drive across the town without my spare tire. Insanity would be to head off care free and tire free. Because you have planned for various contingencies is not “insane” failure to plan is “Lunacy”.

I think the words the shrinks use is avoidance. If you refuse to face the future and the various problems that it will present what are the chances of a favorable outcome. Loonies don’t open their mail because there may be a bill in there. Fail to pay the bill long enough and you have no more credit. Avoiding the problem does not solve the problem, just ask any alcoholic, it just postpones the inevitable.

Your prepping is your “spare tire for life’s journey”. People that refuse to put a little aside are asking for trouble down the road. Do they: contribute to a 401 plan, have a savings account, go to college, find a date for the spring dance a month ahead of time? If the answer is no then what will be the outcome? Failure to plan is a recipe for failure.

When I was young (I think dinosaurs still roamed the earth) I failed to plan ahead for almost everything. Most situations had a very poor outcome. I had no dependants, cares or concerns. My philosophy was “easy come easy go”. This all changed, dramatically, when I held my first born in my arms. All of a sudden I talked to an investment manager, planned my future and started providing for my family. My oldest are in their thirties now (shhh…just barely) but I still feel the “need” to provide for them even though they are able to take care of themselves.

Relax, if you are insane you are with a lot of good friends here. For many people, sticking their head in the sand, is the way to make the “boogieman” go away. I have you figured out…..If there is a “boogieman” out there you already have the repellent (both aerosol and lotion …….probably with a skin soothing compound and high SPF factor). Prepare for the worst and lets hope it is not needed, much like our spare tires, most of the time.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

RevWC said:


> I was talking to my son the other night (3rd Class Petty Officer in the Coast Guard) about the impending food shortages and financial collapse of the USA, as once known , and I depressed him (as with all the friends I share this information with) and with a long quiet moment he finally told me I need to stop! He agrees that all of what we discuss will happen but stop sharing this information with others. He belives what I say will happen! He commented to not dwell on the inevitable and live each day as if it was your last! Am I insane or prepared? Not sure?:nuts:


 Our kids are all middle aged and they don't want to hear gloom and doom either they pretty much live for today.My grown grandkids seem to accept things better sometimes,of course I don't talk about much to them though.
I kinda understand the younger generation,it must be bad to think that your life as you know is about to end in chaos.
i do feel bad for the college age young now especially how decieved many are,most of them voted or Obama!


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

No, Rev, you are not insane.

As it relates to the prepper topic, I would define "insane" as:

Knowing the S will HTF, but you do nothing, so you are willing to allow yourself and your family to be herded into a FEMA camp (if you are one of the lucky sheeple).

Knowing the S will HTF, but you do nothing, so you are willing to watch your family shiver in the dark.

Knowing the S will HTF, but you do nothing, so you are willing to watch your family starve.

Knowing the S will HTF, but you do nothing, so you are willing to watch you family shake with terror as the zombies pound down your door.

Knowing the S will HTF, but you do nothing, so you are willing to watch as your wife and daughters are gang raped.

Knowing the S will HTF, but you do nothing, as the zombies slit your wife's and your daughter's throats as they laugh.

Then they turn to you.

*THAT* is insane, Rev.

Keep the faith.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah your crazy........ like a FOX! But I think we all have to be a bit insane to deal with the insane world today.


----------



## testhop (Dec 20, 2009)

if you are insane then i must be also . 
i know food is going up so buying now is going to prove to be cheeper in the long run.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Not.*

I wouldnt necessarily blame it on youth. Thinking that the S is gonna HTF is somewhat depressing. Everything you know is a lie. The foundations of your (economic) life are more fragile than you know. Its very scary. Knowing that everything you have worked for, the bs job you have had, all the crap you spend your money on could all be worthless. (not preps, I mean your average Joe's crap)
Its terrifying to think of. Try to see it from the perspective of someone who has never thought about it. Watching the news lately, now youre hearing that the US could default on its debt and it would be total chaos. Most people have enough calamity in their life that thinking that the worlds gonna end is one more thing they cant deal with.
Unfortunately for the most part we are branded as nutjobs. I can live with that. I have to remind the girl that I am doing this for us, not just me.
We just have to accept that most people will just never get it. If your loved ones think your nuts, what can you do?
Maybe just nudge him into at least having enough on hand for a few days. Katrina. Earthquakes. Tornadoes. Stuff happens. Better to be prepared, and not one of those wandering around in a daze, thinking "What am I gonna do now?"
Try to make him see that its not so bad, if youre prepared. If you are, then its not so daunting a prospect if the world goes to proverbial hell.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

RevWC said:


> I was talking to my son the other night (3rd Class Petty Officer in the Coast Guard) about the impending food shortages and financial collapse of the USA, as once known , and I depressed him (as with all the friends I share this information with) and with a long quiet moment he finally told me I need to stop! He agrees that all of what we discuss will happen but stop sharing this information with others. He belives what I say will happen! He commented to not dwell on the inevitable and live each day as if it was your last! Am I insane or prepared? Not sure?:nuts:


He is your son, and you can have few of these conversations with him. I think he gets it and you probably do not need to or should have this conversation with him again. The same is true of your friends.

Have your conversations been brought back up to you? Have they had any affect on these people? I would say to you as politely as this sounds (and I know it doesn't) "Shut up."

My guess is if you are a prepper and have lots of food, they'll know where to go when TSHTF: Your house!

Some people don't want to think about the possibilities or even the truth. I have told people things, that were true, and they have said, "Oh please don't say that." What that says to me is they can't handle it. They want to live in their little happy world.

When the SHTF, there will be people like this who know it is not going to get better, or after it has been horrible for a while, who will just commit suicide. I personally know several people who are struggling, and in the last three days, one talked about it, another one tried it, and one accomplished it(a friend of a friend). I think this will continue amongst the people of the world and maybe some of us.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

*We're not the only ones....*

Dilbert comic strips archive at the official Dilbert website

Also read the comments after the strip. Some are hilarious...

A son in the Coast Guard would have useful skills. Maybe just try to be sure he is able to be with you, and you prepare for him too?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, Coasties are notoriously lazy . . . I know, because I was one.....

You would think that with the motto, "Semper Paratus" (Always Prepared), he would be a little more open to the concept! In recent memory and before 9/11, the USCG basically existed purely FOR scenarios where the shit has hit the fan; since 9/11 and becoming part of DHS, they have transititioned to a 50/50 mix of maritime law enforcement and rescue. In all seriousness, though, of the five services, the CG definitely has the biggest tendency to procrastinate; it takes longer to get things done in the CG than any branch with whom I have worked (and I've worked with them all!). Certainly not judging your son, as I do not know him, but it has been my experience that most Coasties do not have a pro-active mentality at all. So, it may be that he is just reacting as he has become accustomed to do so.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

dirtgrrl said:


> Dilbert comic strips archive at the official Dilbert website
> 
> Also read the comments after the strip. Some are hilarious...
> 
> A son in the Coast Guard would have useful skills. Maybe just try to be sure he is able to be with you, and you prepare for him too?


I sent my son and his wife 2 months supply of food and water and made him a bug out pack.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Not insane.

More like people either don't want to hear it or will agree that something is going to happen but don't want to take the personal responsibility to do something to help themselves... either way it's easier to tell you you're nuts.

I'll bring up, if the conversation lends itself to the topic, how bad the economy is and/or soaring food prices and potential for lots more theft and crime and then see where the others go with it. Might also drop a hint like "Gee, what can you do top try to weather this?" and see if I get any takers. So far a few people who leaned toward the armory approach but not the food/supplies approach and a lot who just blew it off or had no answer. However I did find one who actually approached me and totally blew his opsec telling me all about what he was doing without first knowing if I was of a similar mind set. Basically someone who just woke up and was at the "go tell the whole world" phase. I adjusted his thinking (explained opsec, etc.) and we've since had some good conversations on stuff to get and things to learn.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If I wasn't insane, I'd go crazy.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

RevWC said:


> I was talking to my son the other night (3rd Class Petty Officer in the Coast Guard) about the impending food shortages and financial collapse of the USA, as once known , and I depressed him (as with all the friends I share this information with) and with a long quiet moment he finally told me I need to stop! He agrees that all of what we discuss will happen but stop sharing this information with others. He belives what I say will happen! He commented to not dwell on the inevitable and live each day as if it was your last! Am I insane or prepared? Not sure?:nuts:


And he's in the Coast Guard with this kind of attitude?? Wow, makes me feel more secure!! NOT!
Not any reflection on you, RevWC..but still???

I always go back to that faith statement:
Don't ask God to guide your footsteps if you ain't gonna use your feet!!!
NUFF SAID.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

LISTEN TO THIS>>>oh, sorry, read this.
My neighbor has ridiculed me and made fun for months....yesterday, AFTER the ss check came, I saw them unloading cases of veggies???(now, this could have been cardboard box with 12 different cans, but I doubt it)...and then...she called trying to get me to feel sorry for her and GIVE her my buckets, etc??? you know, the ones I drove 21 miles to get and begged her to go and acquire??
Well, she had 3 boxes of oats and I told her to leave them in the boxes.
Then, she asked if I'd buy for her a drum when we go to Lexington Containers, 200 miles away, and I said no, because to get a discount, you need to buy 6 and our truck will only hold that--we hope.:dunno:
So, see??? I did make a difference.
*I'm a christian, not a door mat to be used.* She has had the same opportunities to store in the last 3 years I have had. She shops at same stores, watches same news(I don't, use internet...no tv here)
happy christian day...JayJay

Note: I think she finally realized she can't eat those flowers, mulch, and gravel in that 
bee--you--tee--ful yard??


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Turtle said:


> Well, Coasties are notoriously lazy . . . I know, because I was one.....


Copy that but not all! My son joined the USCG at 18 and was stationed in Hawaii on a buoy tender, traveled the Pacific and learned what hard work really is! He called me and said his hands would never be the same from scraping barnacles off of buoys, to grinding and painting the ship daily, to standing 16 hour watches while at sea. Now he is an IT guy working at headquarters. "Semper Paratus"



JayJay said:


> And he's in the Coast Guard with this kind of attitude?? Wow, makes me feel more secure!! NOT!
> Not any reflection on you, RevWC..but still???
> 
> I always go back to that faith statement:
> ...


Son is only 22 and recently married so not exactly where we are, but apples don't fall far from the tree. When SHTF son will shine...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

RevWC said:


> Copy that but not all! My son joined the USCG at 18 and was stationed in Hawaii on a buoy tender, traveled the Pacific and learned what hard work really is! He called me and said his hands would never be the same from scraping barnacles off of buoys, to grinding and painting the ship daily, to standing 16 hour watches while at sea. Now he is an IT guy working at headquarters. "Semper Paratus"
> 
> Son is only 22 and recently married so not exactly where we are, but apples don't fall far from the tree. When SHTF son will shine...


Noted and recorded..10-4!!:2thumb:


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> No, Rev, you are not insane.
> 
> As it relates to the prepper topic, I would define "insane" as:
> 
> ...


Absolutely Right! :congrat:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

It could be that HE is not in a situation to make any preparations so he is just going to live out his days as best he can. My son is in the military and deployed to Iraq. He can't do anything about it so he tries not to dwell on the inevitable.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Note: I think she finally realized she can't eat those flowers, mulch, and gravel in that
> bee--you--tee--ful yard??


I have a beautiful yard with lots of flowers. Being a prepper doesn't mean you can't have a nice yard and landscaping.


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a couple of close friends who get 'it'...one is a prepper too, the other is trying so hard to keep her life from falling apart all the time that she doesn't have the energy to prep. I don't bring things up much because they get depressed easily. I also don't give away much info on how much I stock...just because I don't want to, not that I think they would show up and mooch.

My hubby doesn't like to hear the gloom and doom either, so I stopped. Now I try to at least get him on board to prep for short term emergencies, like tornadoes and power outages. He is more on board with that. I just keep stocking up on things, gardening, canning, raising my chickens, butchering them and watching for deals on things that will help with survival in a SHTF situation.

I have noticed that hubby is paying more attention to the financial situation in the world since I started talking about it. But it doesn't mean he wants to hear me worry. We have a friend who talks about all of the bad stuff in the world constantly and I have to admit that it gets really depressing...so I can understand that sometimes you have to lighten up.

So maybe you should switch tactics and focus on prepping for short term disasters and things like that. What should your son have on hand for a one or two week emergency, first aid and survival gear for a more likely scenario such as a car accident, flood, severe thunderstorm, etc. That might be easier to handle and will get the ball rolling.


----------



## crazychickenlady (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, and just because you don't talk about it all of the time and get people annoyed with you, doesn't mean you can't keep planning and working toward your long term survival.

I also tend to think that constantly stressing over things we can't control is not a good survival technique. You need to have some enjoyable things that you do on a daily basis...play a musical instrument, board games, keep a journal, go for walks, fishing... things that keep you in a more positive frame of mind.

_Happy_ prepping!


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

My daughter and son in law graduated the Naval Academy and are officers in the navy, and are preppers.This is a great comfort. Even as my daughter persues a PHD she is learning to grow a garden, can and preseve food and raise chickens. Makes na Daddy real proud!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Howdy Rev*



RevWC said:


> I was talking to my son the other night (3rd Class Petty Officer in the Coast Guard) about the impending food shortages and financial collapse of the USA, as once known , and I depressed him (as with all the friends I share this information with) and with a long quiet moment he finally told me I need to stop! He agrees that all of what we discuss will happen but stop sharing this information with others. He belives what I say will happen! He commented to not dwell on the inevitable and live each day as if it was your last! Am I insane or prepared? Not sure?:nuts:


*I never read all the reply's to your post so if I'm stompin on somebodies tracks forgive me....or not 

I don't know if your a real Rev or not but seems to me you been preaching the same sermon so long that folks are looking for another place to be on Sunday... 
( That was a joke!!)

I used to harp on it to the point my friends stopped opening my e mails unless it looked like a real e mail instead of just another forward.. I was also that way with bitching about and warning about the FEDS and the Gov... 
( shoulda seen me when Y2K was the big booger on the cyber block) and sure nuff I had several folks finely ask me to stop sending any forwards at all... now theses were good friends and it woke me up a bit... It didn't wake one of my oldest and bestest friends tho..I get an average of 10 political rants a day usually interspersed with a dozen scriptures that may or may not have any connection to the rant... he sends over 20 e mails a day to his Congress Critters...wanna bet he's been blocked and they never even know he's sending?.. ( by the way...I too just delete anything that ain't an e mail to "ME".. I love him but I've heard it all...bout 5 K times)

One can only holler the British are coming so long and folks will just mumble and roll over to go back to sleep..

Just plan for the worst you can and plan for your family to show up hungry and surprised like it's news to them and who woulda thunk?? they are family and ya know your not gonna turn away your own blood..

This is all you can do..just stop preaching to the empty house and get on with what your doing... only thing is all those folks you been pissing off will remember you when the SHTF !! good luck with that..:scratch

So are ya crazy? nope, insane? nope... you simply have that missing of late thing called "Caring " so ...care...quietly . I figure all the stuff I have piled may not be needed while I'm alive, but it damn sure will be needed by them I care about... call it Uncle Bucks legacy.. the weapons I have that will disappear when I die may be all that's available after I'm gone.. hell they may be the thing that brings freedom back to America!! what a wonderful thing to think about when I ask myself if this is enough ammo, or should I get another few cases ? all those "Private" sale weapons thru the years..? 

One thing I've mentioned before and will again... a few years back I started taking guns that I acquired in trades that I really didn't need such as 22 rifles and pistols..and I started gifting them to the kids of my friends who are shooters but just can't afford to buy guns for their kids... this goes back to my youth when I wanted my own 22 rifle so bad ... anyway.. at my age and not really having any family I want to leave them too I started "Willing" them out while I'm alive to good folks.. people I care about.. I think the count is up to 10 so far.. 3 were AR 15's.. now I'm not rich...just do a lot of gun trading and I'm good at it.. but what the hell am I gonna do with them after I'm gone?... does this make sense?...

Sorry Rev I can get to preaching too!!! 

Do your best.. keep it to yourself and just smile when they say "You were right"

I'll leave on this note... A supposed quote from the Druids ..

" When the Invader comes....as he surely will....

it will be a time of much confusion and running about and shouting

But! until that time...He who leans upon his spear is a traitor to his blood and his people "*


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I concentrate on the actions of prepping and stay out of politics for the most part. In fact I rarely discuss it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's crazy not to prepare. I can't imagine being able to take care of myself but not doing anything. No, I'd rather live. I'd rather not starve or freeze to death because I did nothing.


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

I've been trying hard for years to get my sisters and friends to get prepped. Finally I got through to one of my sisters. I told her to read Proverbs, and reminded her that it is prudent for a woman to have her household in order.

After the terrible tornadoes this year, I gave her the scenario of what would she do if all the kids came back home after an emergency? Because they will come. 

I told her to think of all of those people who still had their homes standing but didn't have electricity for weeks on end. What would she do then? Of all the stuff I've preached for years that was the thing that clicked. 

She jokingly said they would all come here and I told her that they would not. One, they would never make it and two, I cannot feed them all. 

They have all been warned and that's all I can or will do.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree, you are not insane. The insane leave for a long trip without anything. No spare tire or jack, not having checked the fluids, or maybe even driving into a long enpty stretch of highway without even filling up on gas first, AND no gas can with reserve just in case....

Insane would be going out into the mountains in the dead of winter without chains, or winter clothing. Around here (Cascade mountains) people die from just that alone (getting stuck and not being prepared for the worst case scenario).

I plan to be insane till the cows come home, and the fat lady sings (seems she is singing on the news today about our nations dropped credit rating....much talk of this being the beginning of our woes).


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

We are all insane


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> We are all insane


Haha. 

Having a son with a teenage-onset mental illness, I've learned quite a bit on the subject over the past several years. And I must say, there's at least one category for each of us. And some of us would fit into several.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Haha.
> 
> Having a son with a teenage-onset mental illness, I've learned quite a bit on the subject over the past several years. And I must say, there's at least one category for each of us. And some of us would fit into several.


Mental illness runs in my family too.  My mom is crazy as a loon and my dad (before he died of alcoholism) apparently visited a mental institution. I have no hope


----------



## WinTheMindWinTheDay (Jul 27, 2011)

Before I deployed, I tried to focus most of my finances to arming myself, protecting myself, and feeding myself(it's a week's worth of MRE's, but it'll do as I don't intend on staying put) in the event I need to get thee HELL away from Fayetteville. When I return, and hopefully in one piece, much of my money will continue to prepare myself for survival in dire times. I call the situation that will follow a societal meltdown nothing less than disastrous, and the people that will prey on the impending situation I have nicknamed "Locusts." Some call them zombies, some call them something else derogatory, but I simply call the majority of America that is unprepared, that will most likely resort to unscrupulous acts toward their fellow man to get by and survive "Locusts," a pestilence if you will. They will rape the ground upon which they stand...because they didn't bury a gun and some food in it when they had the chance.

People have said I am crazy...some of them fellow soldiers. That's when I knew I should stop reaching out to them, and that other like minded soldiers would come into view. They have. I have had dozens of "if SHTF" discussions with them. I am afraid the majority of men and women in the military might be less than prepared, but, God willing, the fraternal honor that has been instilled into our ranks, will help to restore some resemblance of normality, and uphold the foundations of the Constitution if SHTF near any of our bases.


----------

